# Mifi in Cyprus



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Is it possible to buy and use Mifi to create a personal hotspot in Cyprus? I have never used the technology but would like to be able to use my iPad in the weeks before the container arrives with computers. We will be living in a short term rental whilst we look for the right long term rental, and will need Internet access.

Reasonably computer literate but ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

If you mean you want to use a mobile wifi router (mifi) to connect to internet using a mobile phone network it would be no problem. However using mobile Internet in Cyprus is expensive. I saw that Vodafone as a package with 2 Gb per month for about 26 Euro. 

Anders


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> If you mean you want to use a mobile wifi router (mifi) to connect to internet using a mobile phone network it would be no problem. However using mobile Internet in Cyprus is expensive. I saw that Vodafone as a package with 2 Gb per month for about 26 Euro.
> 
> Anders


Hi Anders,

It's a short-term measure until we find a long term rental. My laptop died recently and I don't want to ship my iMac by air as it is a silly price. So I was hoping to use my iPad using mifi. The cost, in a sense, is irrelevant as we can not do everything we need without Internet access.

Thanks for the info, and I'll look into it.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

For Vodaphone over here you need to check the CYTA website. You might also want to check MTN and Primetel.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> For Vodaphone over here you need to check the CYTA website. You might also want to check MTN and Primetel.
> 
> Pete


I see that Primetel charge 18 euro per 500 Mb Pay As You Go. Meaning 72 euro for 2 Gb. Even for short time it can be expensive, but ofc a solution


----------

